# blowing coat



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Can a pup who is a little over 5 months old be blowing their coat. I just groomed Gabby, and it seems there was a lot of undercoat brushed out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They all mature at different times. That's earlier than I've heard so far, but I suppose it's possible!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have noticed in the past when the boys were younger that the day after bathing, they did tend to tangle more. So, make sure you do a good combing the evening of bathing or make sure it is the next day. Just my observations. 

Oh! Make sure you are combing right behind the ears (that is where I found my first big mats on Dexter as a pup).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Oh! Make sure you are combing right behind the ears (that is where I found my first big mats on Dexter as a pup).


Yes!!! They grew to amazing proportions, literally, over night!!!:frusty:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh! Make sure you are combing right behind the ears (that is where I found my first big mats on Dexter as a pup).[/QUOTE]

Good to know, I'd be looking at arm pits for the worse offender.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Havent had too many knots, as I comb her regularly, but, I sure have combed out a lot of undercoat.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I've heard spaying can sometimes trigger the onset of blowing coat . . .but as has been pointed out, they all mature a different rates and some even report their dog's coat blowing was so mild, they never even noticed


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie has been one to loose a lot of undercoat started when she was very young I never really found out what it was. To this day she still gets more hair coming out during a grooming session. Her bangs and her back end are the only areas that have ever been trimmed.This is the most resent picture of her and this shows how short her coat is for a one and a half year old. PS both of mine are going threw a second coat change mats mats and more mats
Maddie is on the left


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

So, is blowing the coat a yearly thing?????????? I sure hope not!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would say expect 2 blowing of coats before age 2.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi blew coat 3 times, all before he was 2... but each time was easer than the last. The second time was less than half as bad as the first time, and the 3rd time, I just noticed that he was losing more hair when I combed him out each day... no real mats at all.

YMMV:biggrin1:


----------

